# Campus Safety Services Officer - Nights - Pays $19 to 23 plus shift differential Williams College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Safety Services Officer - Nights - Pays $19 to 23 plus shift differential*
Williams College 
in Williamstown, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Salary:* $19 to $23
*Posted:* 01/12/2023
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

Opening Details

Williams College is a coeducational liberal arts institution located in the Berkshire Hills of western Massachusetts with access to the culturally rich cities of Albany, Boston, and New York City. The College is committed to building and supporting a diverse population of approximately 2,000 students, and to fostering an inclusive faculty, staff of over 1,300. Williams has built its reputation on outstanding teaching, scholarship, and academic excellence from its students.

The College seeks full-time (40 hours per week), year-round Officer positions to serve in campus safety services as the first point of contact for our community. The current shifts available are four days on, two off with rotating days off, 11pm to 7am or 7pm to 3am. Schedules are subject to change based on the needs of the department; mandatory shift, overtime and holiday hours may be required. This position comes with full benefits, including tuition assistance. Pay range is from $19 to $23, commensurate with experience. Job band 18.

Williams is deeply committed to diversity, equity, inclusion, and accessibility. The successful candidate will excel at working in a community that is broadly diverse with regard to race, ethnicity, socioeconomic status, gender, nationality, sexual orientation, and religion.

Responsibilities

This role is responsible for maintaining the safety and security of persons and property on the university campus; identifying potential security and safety hazards; being observant and responding to major incidents, safety violations, and/or potential criminal activity on campus; maintaining good public relations by assisting others as a source of information and direction; overseeing the controlling and regulating of traffic and parking; investigating all security, safety, student conduct and traffic incidents. Candidates may also be required to serve as a Campus Safety Dispatcher when necessary.

Qualifications

Candidates must be 21 years of age or older
Valid driver's license required 
Two (2) or more years' experience in a public safety or security-related role preferred
Excellent communication skills to build rapport with community members, providing outstanding customer service and maintaining confidentiality
Ability to handle routine and emergency (including medical and psychological) situations with excellent judgment, including when multiple situations arise at the same time 
Familiarity and interest in working with college-age students with a commitment to the principles of diversity and inclusion
Attention to detail and computer literacy are required
To apply, please complete this short survey: https://forms.gle/i3EZMoXf3e3N2173A 
Please also submit your resume & application through our website: Forum
If you have trouble with the survey link, try right clicking to open in a new tab.

Conditions of Employment

Employment at Williams is contingent on the verification of background information submitted by the applicant, including the completion of a criminal record check, and education when applicable. COVID-19 vaccination with booster or approved exemption and compliance with COVID-19 related policies are required as a condition of employment at Williams.

Equal Employment Opportunity

Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn and thrive. As part of this commitment, we will ensure that persons with disabilities are provided reasonable accommodations. If reasonable accommodation is needed to participate in the job application or interview process please feel free to contact us via phone at (413) 597-2681 or email at [email protected].
Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn, and thrive.


in Williamstown, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Salary:* $19 to $23
*Posted:* 01/12/2023
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

Opening Details

Williams College is a coeducational liberal arts institution located in the Berkshire Hills of western Massachusetts with access to the culturally rich cities of Albany, Boston, and New York City. The College is committed to building and supporting a diverse population of approximately 2,000 students, and to fostering an inclusive faculty, staff of over 1,300. Williams has built its reputation on outstanding teaching, scholarship, and academic excellence from its students.

The College seeks full-time (40 hours per week), year-round Officer positions to serve in campus safety services as the first point of contact for our community. The current shifts available are four days on, two off with rotating days off, 11pm to 7am or 7pm to 3am. Schedules are subject to change based on the needs of the department; mandatory shift, overtime and holiday hours may be required. This position comes with full benefits, including tuition assistance. Pay range is from $19 to $23, commensurate with experience. Job band 18.

Williams is deeply committed to diversity, equity, inclusion, and accessibility. The successful candidate will excel at working in a community that is broadly diverse with regard to race, ethnicity, socioeconomic status, gender, nationality, sexual orientation, and religion.

Responsibilities

This role is responsible for maintaining the safety and security of persons and property on the university campus; identifying potential security and safety hazards; being observant and responding to major incidents, safety violations, and/or potential criminal activity on campus; maintaining good public relations by assisting others as a source of information and direction; overseeing the controlling and regulating of traffic and parking; investigating all security, safety, student conduct and traffic incidents. Candidates may also be required to serve as a Campus Safety Dispatcher when necessary.

Qualifications

Candidates must be 21 years of age or older
Valid driver's license required 
Two (2) or more years' experience in a public safety or security-related role preferred
Excellent communication skills to build rapport with community members, providing outstanding customer service and maintaining confidentiality
Ability to handle routine and emergency (including medical and psychological) situations with excellent judgment, including when multiple situations arise at the same time 
Familiarity and interest in working with college-age students with a commitment to the principles of diversity and inclusion
Attention to detail and computer literacy are required
To apply, please complete this short survey: https://forms.gle/i3EZMoXf3e3N2173A 
Please also submit your resume & application through our website: Forum
If you have trouble with the survey link, try right clicking to open in a new tab.

Conditions of Employment

Employment at Williams is contingent on the verification of background information submitted by the applicant, including the completion of a criminal record check, and education when applicable. COVID-19 vaccination with booster or approved exemption and compliance with COVID-19 related policies are required as a condition of employment at Williams.

Equal Employment Opportunity

Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn and thrive. As part of this commitment, we will ensure that persons with disabilities are provided reasonable accommodations. If reasonable accommodation is needed to participate in the job application or interview process please feel free to contact us via phone at (413) 597-2681 or email at [email protected].
Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn, and thrive.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Private institution, huge endowment. Beautiful environment. Non-sworn Safety Services department, no law enforcement done. 

I'm nearby if anyone has questions. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

My local Walmart is offering comparable pay for overnight stockers.

Not even kidding.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Roy Fehler said:


> My local Walmart is offering comparable pay for overnight stockers.
> 
> Not even kidding.


I googled it out of curiosity and you are 100% correct. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

